# Kitchen Chemists Cookbook



## powders101

By: DougoeFre5h 

Im currently compiling a complete set of instructions for converting injectables (both oil and water based), capping orals and making liquid orals as well. The Instructions will be updated periodically, some with pictures as well. Enjoy!

Basics:

--There are a few myths floating around the boards about conversions. First off, nothing is sterile until we filter the product, and it need not be. You do not need to purchase sterile oil, sterile BA, or sterile BB. You do need to purchase sterile vials for the final product, sterile syringes and sterile syringe filters.

--Oil can be purchased at the grocery store. Look for thin oils such as walnut, peanut (make sure you're not allergic!), grapeseed. Other oils that work well are seasame, cottonseed. I recommend grapeseed for the additional health benefits. Remember nothing is sterile at this point, and thats ok!

--BA and BB are (as of 1/2/05) best purchased at *********. You can buy yourself a lifetime supply of both for less than $30 USD. While you're there pick up a bomex beaker, at least 120ml.

--Syringe filters are easy to find, buy them wherever the price is right. Look for 0.45micron filters, with a diameter of at least 20mm. Manufactures such as Whatman, Millex, and PCI scientific make good filters.

--KEEP SOLUTION WARM while filtering. It'll make your life a lot easier.


Testosterone Enanthate, Euquipoise, Deca
These raw hormones are soluable in oil alone. They need no additional solvents, but for antimicrobial puposes BA (benzyl alcohol) is used.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams test enanthate, deca, or EQ
-0.80ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-31.20ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 26.20cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 40ml - 250mg/ml sterile solution for injection.


Testosterone Propionate, Trenbolone Acetate, Boldenone Propionate
These raw hormones are not soluable in oil alone (at STP). They have higher melting points and sport relatively short esters. They need additional solvents. We will use BA as an antimicrobial and BB as our cosolvent.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams testosterone Propionate, Tren Acetate, or Boldenone Propionate
-2.0ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-20.0ml benzyl benzoate (20% BB)
-70.0ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 65.0cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" , crystals, or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 100ml - 100mg/ml sterile solution for injection.

Trenbolone Enanthate, testosterone Cypionate
These raw hormones are not soluable in oil alone (at STP). Though they have relatively long esters, they will need additional solvents. We will use BA as an antimicrobial and BB as our cosolvent.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams testosterone Cypionate or Tren Enanthate
-0.80ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-8.00ml benzyl benzoate (20% BB)
-23.20ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 18.2cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" , crystals, or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 40ml - 250mg/ml sterile solution for injection


----------



## nordic

:headbang:


----------



## Ron Paul

*****


----------



## Bodybuilder0713

When it says Add benzyl alcohol and 18.2cc of oil is the BB also supposed to go in too for the tren E?


----------



## vintagemuscle

Bodybuilder0713 said:


> When it says Add benzyl alcohol and 18.2cc of oil is the BB also supposed to go in too for the tren E?



The Tren E is best done with the 2% ba and 20% bb added


----------



## t.c.jones

I've got test cyp from a UGL that uses 2% BA and 15% bb


----------



## VanillaMandingo

Can someone tell me the correct recipe for boldenone cypionate, please.


----------



## Collinb

VanillaMandingo said:


> Can someone tell me the correct recipe for boldenone cypionate, please.



I have seen recipie of 

-200mg/ml using 2BA and 18BB, with grape seed oil.
Do not go over 200mg/ml unless you have a better solvent to suspend it in.  It will almost always crash around 250.  Also if you do get it to hold at higher dose, the PIP gets pretty bad over that, I have seen some at 300 but the PIP was bad from what I read so I avoided buying it.


----------



## VanillaMandingo

Thank you very much.


----------



## Collinb

I would use EO though in that recipe.  You might also wanna try 2.5-3% BA and 18-20% BB.  I would probably use 3/20 myself with 80/20 EO/other oil (I use canola).


----------



## VanillaMandingo

What about higher mg? I was thinking about doing 800mg/wk. I would rather not add another four cc's to my weekly regimine.


----------



## Collinb

VanillaMandingo said:


> What about higher mg? I was thinking about doing 800mg/wk. I would rather not add another four cc's to my weekly regimine.



For bold cyp??

Dont even try it, waste of product.  Bold cyp is known to crash about 50% of the time at doses between 225-250.  Getting to 300, if you manage to get it to suspend, there is pretty bad pip associated.  Anything over that is almost guaranteed to crash/been crippling.


----------



## Cobramike

Test Prop holds beautifully in 100% grapeseed oil using 1% BA and 15% BB at 100mg


----------



## yankeesftw2011

Can anyone share a recipe for Masteron Prop please?


----------



## Asphyx

yankeesftw2011 said:


> Can anyone share a recipe for Masteron Prop please?





I do mine 100mgs/ml with 2/20 and GSO. 
Smooth and painless.


----------



## 77hulk

I.have always wanted to brew but don't know any good ugl to get raws


----------



## Phoe2006

77hulk said:


> I.have always wanted to brew but don't know any good ugl to get raws


I'm sorry but you can't be serious about you not knowing any good ugl to get raws from?????


----------



## Phoe2006

Not trying to be a dick sorry of I came off that way


----------



## chaotichealth

Lol. You can find anything if you look


----------



## monstermass8

Hi powders 101 I'm in desperate need of some recipies for 10ml conversions is there a basic recipie I can follow for only making 10ml small bottles I have a crap load of powders but only 30 grams of each product and I want to make as many bottles as possible will 30 grams be sufficient to do that I was hoping of gaining at least 25 bottles out of 30 grams is that possible. I have some experience with brewing but I saw your post and I figured I would ask for some extra help


----------



## greggy

monstermass8 said:


> Hi powders 101 I'm in desperate need of some recipies for 10ml conversions is there a basic recipie I can follow for only making 10ml small bottles I have a crap load of powders but only 30 grams of each product and I want to make as many bottles as possible will 30 grams be sufficient to do that I was hoping of gaining at least 25 bottles out of 30 grams is that possible. I have some experience with brewing but I saw your post and I figured I would ask for some extra help



Welcome to the board. Start a new thread in the section and I'm sure some people can help you out. Also introduce your self in the introduction.


----------



## Amber1994

you should use high purity orinigal, otherwise the reaults will not reach.


----------



## djpase

this is my 1st atempt at this. i have 3grams of tren ace. what is the formula for mixing this up. ty in advance. 

and whats the best place to buy the ba/bb?










QUOTE=powders101;123228]By: DougoeFre5h 

Im currently compiling a complete set of instructions for converting injectables (both oil and water based), capping orals and making liquid orals as well. The Instructions will be updated periodically, some with pictures as well. Enjoy!

Basics:

--There are a few myths floating around the boards about conversions. First off, nothing is sterile until we filter the product, and it need not be. You do not need to purchase sterile oil, sterile BA, or sterile BB. You do need to purchase sterile vials for the final product, sterile syringes and sterile syringe filters.

--Oil can be purchased at the grocery store. Look for thin oils such as walnut, peanut (make sure you're not allergic!), grapeseed. Other oils that work well are seasame, cottonseed. I recommend grapeseed for the additional health benefits. Remember nothing is sterile at this point, and thats ok!

--BA and BB are (as of 1/2/05) best purchased at *********. You can buy yourself a lifetime supply of both for less than $30 USD. While you're there pick up a bomex beaker, at least 120ml.

--Syringe filters are easy to find, buy them wherever the price is right. Look for 0.45micron filters, with a diameter of at least 20mm. Manufactures such as Whatman, Millex, and PCI scientific make good filters.

--KEEP SOLUTION WARM while filtering. It'll make your life a lot easier.


Testosterone Enanthate, Euquipoise, Deca
These raw hormones are soluable in oil alone. They need no additional solvents, but for antimicrobial puposes BA (benzyl alcohol) is used.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams test enanthate, deca, or EQ
-0.80ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-31.20ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 26.20cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 40ml - 250mg/ml sterile solution for injection.


Testosterone Propionate, Trenbolone Acetate, Boldenone Propionate
These raw hormones are not soluable in oil alone (at STP). They have higher melting points and sport relatively short esters. They need additional solvents. We will use BA as an antimicrobial and BB as our cosolvent.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams testosterone Propionate, Tren Acetate, or Boldenone Propionate
-2.0ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-20.0ml benzyl benzoate (20% BB)
-70.0ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 65.0cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" , crystals, or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 100ml - 100mg/ml sterile solution for injection.

Trenbolone Enanthate, testosterone Cypionate
These raw hormones are not soluable in oil alone (at STP). Though they have relatively long esters, they will need additional solvents. We will use BA as an antimicrobial and BB as our cosolvent.

Items Needed for a 10 gram conversion:
-10 grams testosterone Cypionate or Tren Enanthate
-0.80ml benzyl alcohol (2% BA)
-8.00ml benzyl benzoate (20% BB)
-23.20ml oil
-Syringes 3cc & 5cc or 10cc
-20 gauge needles
-Mixing vial (or preferably beaker)
-Sterile vial
-Sterile syringe filter
1) Weigh out 10 grams of hormone into mixing vial or beaker.
2) Add benzyl alcohol and 18.2cc of oil. (This will leave 5cc oil for later.)
3) Place on stovetop (electric stove) or frying pan (gas stove) on medium high heat.
4) Swirl and heat until soultion is completely homogeneous and clear. NO hormone "swirls" , crystals, or visible separation should be left.
5) Place 20g needle in sterile vial and attach syringe filter.
6) Place another needle through stopper to releave pressure
7) Draw out hormone solution with 5 or 10cc syringe and run it through the syringe filter until all solution is filtered.
8) Run the addition 5cc of saved oil from step 2 through syringe filter to purge.
This conversion results in 40ml - 250mg/ml sterile solution for injection[/QUOTE]


----------

